

7 Things that WILL go wrong when you run a Webinar - kausikram
http://kissflow.com/kissu_kissu/7-things-that-will-go-wrong-when-you-run-a-webinar/?utm_source=hn&utm_campaign=webinar_1&utm_medium=referral

======
CookWithMe
We did a couple of online-demos / webinars of our product for potential
customers lately. Here's what we learned:

\- Our customers strongly prefer to call in via landline than to use their
computer for audio. Make sure to send them the national call-in number (we've
been talking to customers in Germany)

\- Either only share a part of your screen or put your screen resolution way
low. This will improve image quality/speed and makes sure the image will fit
onto their screen, even if they use a small laptop

\- Online-demo software that "just works" for the customer doesn't seem to
exist.

\-- Skype and Google Hangout need registration/installation, most others
(including WebEx) need Java in the browser.

\-- If you are lucky, the company uses one of these themselves. We've mostly
not been lucky.

\-- We also tried join.me but their screen updating algorithm is awful. It
updates squares instead of the whole image, but in a seemingly random order.
If you scroll down a page, it's just confusing chaos. Way worse than updating
the whole image once.

I'm open for better suggestions...

~~~
matthewdavis
I work for a company that heavily uses Linux and work in a position where I do
all my work exclusively remote via web share/phone call. So we need a web
sharing application that is stable on linux & windows. We've had good success
with Elluminate (now owned by Blackboard). It's re-paint algorithm seems to be
bearable.

Great suggestion about #2. I know a number of my colleagues that don't get
that. And screenshare a 1080p display and don't even use a fullscreen
presentation. So the text is completely unreadable on small screens.

------
kausikram
Of course many thanks to Go To Webinars amazing codec that made editing an
absolute pleasure :) _

------
mataug
Except the first point everything else seems like they can go wrong at
anytime.

~~~
kausikram
Well i guess so thats why its best that we stay prepared for it.

